# controler un mac depuis un pc par vnc à travers un routeur



## caro (19 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

voila au buro j'ai un pc, et sur mon mac chez moi j'ai installé le serveur osxvnc

mais le mac est derrière un routeur qui est derrière une freebox première generation

comment je fais depuis mon pc pour prendre la main sur mon mac ?

j'y connais rien

merci d'avance
Caro


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

Salut, 
je suis entrain de voir pour faire la même chose et vais d'ailleurs poster un sujet pour vnc par vpn (pour que ça soit plus sécurisé).

En tout cas ce que je peux te dire c'est que déjà de chez toi faudra autoriser le port vnc (je saisp as si c'est aussi 5900 pour le logiciel osxvnc) et faire un forward donc dans ta config du routeur faut mettre TCP port 5900 forwardé vers l'ip de ton mac et binesur port 5900.

Maintenant faudra surement faire quelque chose à ton bureau aussi selon leur config réseau..


----------



## lololabricole (22 Juin 2006)

En fait, c'est simple : 
1) tu vas dans l'administration routeur de ta freebox (www.free.fr) (interface perso=>fonctionnalités routeur de la frebox, l'icone avec le marteau)
2) tu détermine l'ip de ton mac (192.168.xxx.xxx)
3) en bas, tu active la redirection du port 5900 vers 5900 avec l'ip de ton mac
voilivoilou, tu peux te connecter depuis l'extérieur du réseau


----------



## lololabricole (22 Juin 2006)

AH euh oui, j'ai oublié : 
* vérifie qu'avec VNC pour MAC le port est bien 5900
* Penses à mettre un mot de passe, ce serait bête qu'un petit malin prenne le controle de ton ordi comme ça...


----------



## Emerout (23 Juin 2006)

Seulement, si le r&#233;seau &#224; ton boulot est un peu s&#233;curis&#233;, il est probable que tu ne puisse pas sortir vers l'ext&#233;rieur avec le port 5900.

Dans ce cas une solution peut &#234;tre de configurer ton VNC sur le port 80 au lieu du port 5900...


----------

